

25 Even More Slick Linux Commands - yarapavan
http://viewtext.org/article?url=http://blog.urfix.com/25-%25E2%2580%2593-sick-linux-commands/

======
AdamGibbins
I really wish these blogs would stop replacing " with “ and ' with ’.

I know it looks nicer, but it totally breaks the ability to paste into a shell
:(

~~~
jazzychad
This is a result of WordPress's "texturize" function, which is buried deep
within the main core of WP. It changes all the 'normal' punctuation marks with
their 'prettier' alternatives, and it has always driven me insane.

Funny story: I had the good fortune to drive Matt Mullenweg to dinner after a
WordCamp, and in the car we talked about many things. We got to the topic of
typography, which made me lament the fact that I was always frustrated when
all these blogs would replace straight quotes with curly quotes and how hard
it was to copy/paste them elsewhere. "Oh, yeah," he said. "I wrote that."

At that point I completely forgot who I was escorting, shot Matt a sideways
glare and said, "YOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!"

I was immediately embarrassed, but he took it in stride :)

~~~
syaz1
My speed read deciphered that as "shot Matt and dumped him side highway"...

------
ndunn2
#2 can be replaced with a 'tree' command

#3 doesn't work for me on Mac OSX with Bash; the ! is interpreted as the last
command. Not sure if this works in other shells

#4 is clever, but I would think if you're doing something that complex that
you need to recall time and time again you'd make an alias for it.

#8 is clever. I love AWK. But not sure when I'd ever use this.

The rest were pretty bleh to me. Always looking for new shell kung fu but
unfortunately this list did nothing for me.

~~~
kthxbye
You need to turn on extended globbing for #3 (shopt -s extglob).

------
DTrejo
Please change the title to "Slick Linux Commands"

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

------
japaget
The list stops partway through the 18th command on Firefox 3.6.13, IE 8,
Safari 5.03, Google Chrome 8.0, or Opera 11.00. Use the "Original Link" in
yarapavan's comment below to see the rest.

~~~
steve-howard
Seems that there's a <title> in the original text where the text stops.
Apparently the HTML wasn't escaped on that line.

------
yarapavan
Original Link: <http://blog.urfix.com/25-%E2%80%93-sick-linux-commands/>

~~~
gnosis
Previous HN discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1968994>

------
jrockway
I use this alias:

    
    
        alias http="plackup -MPlack::App::Directory -e 'Plack::App::Directory->new({ root => \$ENV{PWD} })->to_app;'"
    

Which starts a webserver that serves the current directory over HTTP. You can
even pass args like --port 8080 to set the port.

(I most recently used this to git clone some library I wrote while at work.
They recently blocked github, so I ssh'd to my home machine from my phone, cd
~/projects, http, and then did "git clone
<http://snowball2.jrock.us:5000/whatever/.git> whatever". Not quite as
convenient as github, but better than being stuck with the buggy version at
work :)

~~~
euccastro
Also:

    
    
      python -m SimpleHTTPServer
    

or

    
    
      python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8000

~~~
yarapavan
In Python 3, the module was merged into http.server.

python -m http.server

------
nitrogen
The password generator can be tweaked slightly to return the first --n--
sequences of --m-- or more alphanumeric characters:

    
    
      strings /dev/urandom | grep -o '[[:alnum:]]\{--m--\}' | head -n --n--

